# Curgete en una receta de cocina.



## Miranda62

Hola, es la primera vez que participo en vuestro foro. No encuentro la palabra *curgete *en el diccionario Portugués/español, aparece en una receta de cocina que intento traducir. Si me podéis ayudar, un millón de gracias.
Miranda.


----------



## absurdita

¡Hola! 
En Argentina se le dice "zucchini". En España, "calabacín".

_El calabacín, zucchini o zapallito es una de las dos variedades de (Cucurbita pepo), planta herbácea anual de la familia de las cucurbitáceas oriunda del Nuevo Mundo, cuyo fruto se emplea como alimento. En la actualidad es también cultivada extensamente en toda Europa como calabazas de verano, cuyos frutos se consumen inmaduros._

en la entrada _Cucurbita pepo_ de Wikipedia en Español.

Suerte con la receta.


----------



## olivinha

Bienvenida, Miranda.

Ciberdúvidas:
A palavra é... francesa: "courgette",... registada como estrangeirismo no *Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss*. O *Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea*, da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, é que regista, além da forma francesa, uma outra, já adaptada à ortografia portuguesa: trata-se de *curgete*. 

No Brasil, se chama _abobrinha_.
O


----------



## Tomby

Miranda62: Bem-vinda aos fóruns do WRF! 
Talvez este thread possa ajudar-lhe. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Miranda62

Gracias a todos por contestar. Ahora comprendo la receta. Un besito.


----------



## Huillin

Estimados:
quiero traducir una receta del español al portugués y estoy complicada con la traducción de "zapallo italiano". Sé que zapallo o calabaza es _abóbona_. Una vez me habían dicho que los zapallos italianos se les dice _courgetes, _pero no encuentro esa palabra en ningún diccionario.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Mangato

Huillin said:


> Estimados:
> quiero traducir una receta del español al portugués y estoy complicada con la traducción de "zapallo italiano". Sé que zapallo o calabaza es _abóbona_. Una vez me habían dicho que los zapallos italianos se les dice _courgetes, _pero no encuentro esa palabra en ningún diccionario.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


 
Abóbona no. *Abóbora*


----------



## Huillin

Si claro, abóbora...me equivoqué.
¿Pero el zapallo italiano, como se llama en portugués?


----------



## Tomby

Huillin said:


> ...Sé que zapallo o calabaza es _abóbona_...


Trata-se da *abóbora* (calabaza) e talvez do *courgete** (calabacín), duas coisas distintas.
Veja este *link* que, com certeza, ajudará.
Cumprimentos!
* Também "courgette" ou "courgetes".
TT.


----------



## Huillin

Excelente. Entonces existe la palabra courgete. 
Con el link me quedó muy claro y estoy segura de que se trata del Zapallo Italiano.
Gracias


----------



## Tomby

Atenção! 
Verifiquei o meu dicionário bilingue e diz que _zapallo_ "é certa espécie de abóbora". Veja as *fotos*. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## SandraPMarques

http://images.google.es/images?gbv=2&hl=es&q=zapallo+italiano&btnG=Buscar+imágenescourgete

Efectivamente, _zapallo italiano_ é _courgete_ em Portugal.


----------



## amistad2008

Huillin said:


> Estimados:
> quiero traducir una receta del español al portugués y estoy complicada con la traducción de "zapallo italiano". Sé que zapallo o calabaza es _abóbona_. Una vez me habían dicho que los zapallos italianos se les dice _courgetes, _pero no encuentro esa palabra en ningún diccionario.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


 
Si el zapallo italiano al que te refieres es éste
http://images.google.es/images?gbv=2&hl=es&q=%22zapallo+italiano%22
en Brasil yo diría "abobrinha".

Sds


----------



## Huillin

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.
Definitivamente, buscando en internet y viendo los links propuestos por Ustedes, el Zapallo Italiano o Zucchini, se traduce generalmente como Courgette (en Portugual) y Abobrinha (en Brasil).

Saludos.... y a cocinar


----------

